# The legend of the Bell Witch



## Dalia (Feb 23, 2017)

Located in sleepy Adams, Tennessee is the former location of the John Bell Farm, one of the most famous haunted spots in American History. This sinister case involved spectral creatures, disembodied voices, poltergeist activity and even resulted in the death of John Bell... all at the hands of the infamous Bell Witch.


According to the annals of supernatural history, the story of the Bell Witch started in 1817 when the Bell family, prosperous farmers from Tennessee, began experiencing strange phenomena in their home. First, the house was plagued with knocking and rapping noises and scratching sounds.  


Blankets were pulled from beds, family members were kicked and scratched and their hair pulled. Particularly tormented was a 12-year-old Betsy Bell, who was slapped, pinched, bruised and stuck with pins. At first, John Bell was determined to keep the events secret, but soon confided in a friend , who then formed an investigative committee. John Bell's friends soon learned that the strange force in the house had an eerie intelligence. It soon found a voice and from that day on. . .was seldom silent. 
The spirit identified itself as the "witch" of Kate Batts, a neighbors of the Bell's, with whom John had experienced bad business dealings over some purchased slaves. "Kate" as the local people began calling her, made daily appearances in the Bell home, wreaking havoc on everyone there.  






People all over the area of soon learned of the witch and she made appearances, in sounds and voices, all over Robertson County. 

The ghost became so famous that even General Andrew Jackson decided to visit. He too experienced the antics of the witch and his carriage wheels refused to turn until the witch decided to let them. 
John Bell fell victim to bouts of strange illness, to which "Kate" claimed responsibility. While he was sick in bed, the spirit cursed and prodded him, never allowing him to rest. One day, he went to bed and never recovered. He was found senseless in his bed one morning and a strange bottle was found nearby. Bell's breath smelled of the black liquid in the bottle, so a drop of it was placed on the tongue of a cat. . .the animal dropped dead. John Bell soon followed suit and "Kate" screamed in triumph. She even made her presence known at his funeral, laughing, cursing and singing as the poor man was buried. 

"Kate" didn't vanish immediately after the death of her proclaimed enemy though. She stayed around, threatening Betsy Bell to not marry the man that she truly loved, Joshua Gardner. The witch would never say why, but she did allow the girl to later marry the local schoolteacher, Richard Powell. "Kate" soon left the family but promised to return in seven years. She did come back and plagued the family again for two weeks. Before departing, she appeared at the home of John Bell Jr. and made a number of predictions that Bell recorded. The warning proved true, reflecting the Civil War and the later World Wars of the next century. "Kate" said that she would return again 107 years later, in 1935, but the year came and went without incident. 

Who was the Bell Witch? Was she really a ghost, who claimed to be connected to a living person? Or did the resentment and the hatred of the real Kate Batts create an entity of it's own? Or could the haunting have been poltergeist activity linked to Betsy Bell? No one will ever know for sure. . .but whoever, or whatever, the Bell Witch was, many believe that she has never left Adams, Tennessee at all.  

The Bell Witch cave  

The sinister Bell Witch Cave lies hidden on the side of a bluff on the former property of the fated John Bell family 

Located near where the Bell Farm once stood and near the old family cemetery, where many of the Bell's still rest, is what has become known as the Bell Witch Cave. The cave has no real connection to the legend of the witch but it is located on property once owned by the Bell family. Many in Robertson County believe that when the witch departed, she fled to the sanctuary of this cave. Whether the Bell Witch is here or not.... the cave is a very haunted place. 

The former owner of the cave, a man named Bill Edens reported that strange events still went on in the cave and near the home that he had built on the bluff where the cave can be found. The steep incline over the Red River hides a narrow path that leads down to the cave. Strange figures have been reported here and knocking sounds and poltergeist-like events still take place in the house. 

The current owners, Chris and Walter Kirby, still open the cave for tourists and they too report that eerie events sometimes take place in the house and in the cave itself. Chris Kirby recalls several occasions when she and visitors in the cave have seen strange apparitions and have heard unexplained sounds, coming from deep in the hidden corners of the cave. 

The legend of the Bell Witch - The true story of Tennessee's witch


----------



## Pogo (Feb 23, 2017)

John Bell??

Not the John Bell who ran for President in 1860?
John Bell of the Constitutional Union Party who won three states including his native Tennessee?

If not, related?


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 23, 2017)

My coworkers brother has a bedroom suit that belonged to the estate. Weird shit happened when his son used it in his bedroom. It is now in the garage.
My buddy went to the tour back when we were still in high school. He stole a couple rocks from the cave. On the way home, he blew out a tire. The next day, as he was backing out of the drive way, his transmission went out. Something else happened but I don't remember what it is. That weekend, his girlfriend drove him back to the estate and put the rocks back. Stuff quit happening.
I don't believe in spirits and ghosts and shit. But the coincidence is frikkin weird!


----------



## Dalia (Feb 23, 2017)

Pogo said:


> John Bell??
> 
> Not the John Bell who ran for President in 1860?
> John Bell of the Constitutional Union Party who won three states including his native Tennessee?
> ...


This is something to check to see and that could go with my other subject " thing about Président"


----------



## Dalia (Feb 23, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> My coworkers brother has a bedroom suit that belonged to the estate. Weird shit happened when his son used it in his bedroom. It is now in the garage.
> My buddy went to the tour back when we were still in high school. He stole a couple rocks from the cave. On the way home, he blew out a tire. The next day, as he was backing out of the drive way, his transmission went out. Something else happened but I don't remember what it is. That weekend, his girlfriend drove him back to the estate and put the rocks back. Stuff quit happening.
> I don't believe in spirits and ghosts and shit. But the coincidence is frikkin weird!


Merci, I think some places are probably haunted.
I remember this story when I was in college and a friend of mine had told us me and others friends that an old abandoned haunted house she could show us, we were without much belief but once we left one of my girlfriends did see At the window a woman of the Victorian age looked at her she is located on the second floor of the house she was so scared, she was screaming while running, we believed her she had been so afraid it could not have being a joke.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 23, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > John Bell??
> ...



I found a Wiki page here and apparently the birth-death dates are different.  But it's surprising that neither the page on the farmer, nor the page on the politician, mention a distinction between two people who lived around the same time, with the same name, in the same part of Tennessee.

From the above Wiki page on John Bell (farmer) --- which mentions a _third _Bell personage with no mention of relation or lack thereof:

>> Bell's subsequent affliction was most likely a neurological disorder. Very little was known about such disorders in the early nineteenth century, and few treatment options were available, although the Scottish anatomist Sir Charles Bell discovered a neurological disorder that yielded symptoms almost identical to those displayed by John Bell at the onset of his affliction.[1] <<​


----------



## Dalia (Feb 23, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


It's strange ... we hid the people who had neurolic problems in his time


----------



## Votto (Mar 15, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Located in sleepy Adams, Tennessee is the former location of the John Bell Farm, one of the most famous haunted spots in American History. This sinister case involved spectral creatures, disembodied voices, poltergeist activity and even resulted in the death of John Bell... all at the hands of the infamous Bell Witch.
> 
> 
> According to the annals of supernatural history, the story of the Bell Witch started in 1817 when the Bell family, prosperous farmers from Tennessee, began experiencing strange phenomena in their home. First, the house was plagued with knocking and rapping noises and scratching sounds.
> ...



Now did all this happen before or after losing to Trump?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 15, 2017)

Speaking of people with neurotic problems --- le voilà ^^

Some pauvre souls are so obsessed they can't deal with anything without trying to inject politics.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 15, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Located in sleepy Adams, Tennessee is the former location of the John Bell Farm, one of the most famous haunted spots in American History. This sinister case involved spectral creatures, disembodied voices, poltergeist activity and even resulted in the death of John Bell... all at the hands of the infamous Bell Witch.
> 
> 
> According to the annals of supernatural history, the story of the Bell Witch started in 1817 when the Bell family, prosperous farmers from Tennessee, began experiencing strange phenomena in their home. First, the house was plagued with knocking and rapping noises and scratching sounds.
> ...


Protestants in Massachusetts used to burn their witches.

Be glad you are Catholic and in France !!


----------



## Pogo (Mar 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Located in sleepy Adams, Tennessee is the former location of the John Bell Farm, one of the most famous haunted spots in American History. This sinister case involved spectral creatures, disembodied voices, poltergeist activity and even resulted in the death of John Bell... all at the hands of the infamous Bell Witch.
> ...



Actually they hung them.  Except for one who was "pressed" to death --- literally buried under giant rocks and left, for days.  Nobody at Salem was burnt.

France used to burn their witches.  Or whoever got in the way of the PTB.  Like Jeanne d'Arc.


----------



## Votto (Mar 15, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Speaking of people with neurotic problems --- le voilà ^^
> 
> Some pauvre souls are so obsessed they can't deal with anything without trying to inject politics.



Says the man with a nonstop streamline video of Trump


----------



## Pogo (Mar 15, 2017)

Votto said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of people with neurotic problems --- le voilà ^^
> ...





Siglines are not posts, moron-type person.


----------

